# dome light wiring



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a 67 GTO and have had a new head liner installed as part of my total restoration. I connected the battery to the car for the first time in 2 years just to see what fuses blew and what wires burnt. Joke. Well the first thing noticed is that the dome light does not work. I have new button switches in the door etc. The courtesy light works with the door switches but not the dome light. So I never recall seeing where the dome light wires run from the dome light to wherever. So that is my question, where does the dome light wires come from go to. Where should I look to find them, such as under the dash. in the trunk?

The second problem I notices is that with the key off the passenger side front turn signal flashes along with the dash temp light, the emergency light and the battery light also blink. When I turn the key to the on position the turn signal still blinks but the other dash light remain on solid, no blinking.

And the third problem I noticed is that there is practically no voltage going to the rear tail lights except to the backup lights. The backup lights are very bright but the rear tail lights do not work and the right turn signal light bulb is very very weak but it flashes.

Also the clock lights do not work.

So that is it for a fast first check of the electrical system on the car. I have not even thought of trying to turn the engine over yet. To far away from string to start it.

So any and all comments or suggestions will be appreciated. My first move is to replace the flashing unit from the main fuse housing block under the dash.

thanks for any and all help.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*hmmm*

several ideas here ...

best to call .... me ....... as I am not much of of a typist ..typer ?

Scott
206-465-9165


----------



## JNYBOY (Sep 28, 2017)

A Suggestion,....If you don't have one already, go on Ebay or ?,.. and get yourself a color-coded electrical diagram of your Baby. The one I have shows all of the components along with easy to follow color coded wire routing and connection points...Sooner or later, (Like Now) it will come in handy. I have used mine numerous times to track down problems on my 66'...Best Of Luck !


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Dome light wires (Orange & White) run across to the Drivers side then along the roof rail back into a trunk connection.
Open up trunk look up on the Drivers side wheel well and you should see the connection point.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the help and suggestions. I do have the laminated wiring diagram for my car. It is not the easiest thing to follow. I did find the dome light wires in the trunk, thanks.

So today after playing with some wires I have managed to get the emergency flashers to work, I have managed to get the turn signals to work,(bad relay). I have got the dome light to work.

Now the only way that the rear turn signals and emergency flashers work is if I run a wire from the brown wire that goes to the lights to ground. Meaning I am missing a ground some where under the dash I expect.

Nothing I do will make the rear lights work when I turn on the lights. Only the front. I have tested the ribbon wire from where it plugs into the wiring harness under the dash to where it plugs into the rear wiring harness and found it in working order no breaks in any of the electrical lines. But when I plug both ends of the ribbon wire together I get no 12v to the yellow or green wire that run to the left and right side rear lights.

I am by no means an electrician and am dreading removing the instrument panel again. You know you first have to remove the steering column and that my friend is a rear pain in the ***. Even then I would not know what I was looking for.

One more thing even though the flasher work the green turn signal indicator on the dash does not work. 

So Scott if you still think you may have any suggestions for me tell me what day and time is good for you and I will call. Or you can call me at 817 846 0731 thank you

thank you everyone for your help.
alan


----------

